# ben alors?



## bobbynountchak (27 Septembre 2005)

voila une bonne semaine que je ne suis pas réellement passé dans le coin...
Ce soir, je passe!! 
ben ouais!! woooooooouuuh!!!    
BO-BBY!!!! 
BO-BBY!!! 
BO-BBY!!!!

:mouais:
n'en faites pas trop non plus, ça va se voir... 


Bref, en résumé, et ceci étant dit, ce soir je m'emmerde, donc je viens voir ce qui se passe au bar... Comme à l'accoutumée... (oui, ça veut dire "je ne viens ici que quand je m'emmerde", d'aucuns rajouteront "ben dis donc, récemment tu t'es vachement emmerdé"... ce à quoi je répondrai "oui")

BREF!!!!

je m'ennuie, je me fais chier sévère, pour ainsi dire, donc je viens voir dans le coin, et kesskisspass???
hein?
je vous le demande?

...

ben rien...
je continue à m'emmerder...
rien de nouveau, que d'chi, nada, peau d'balle...
je cherche un thread ou c'est qu'on s'fout sur la gueule, un truc ou c'est qu'ys'passe des choses, tout ça tout ça, ben nan...
pas une engueulade,personne s'étripe, rien...

je suis déçu déçu... et ceux qui diront : " ouais ben c'est pas en ouvrant des threads comme ça que ça va s'arranger, pov'con" auront raison, mais à ceux-là je répondrai : "c'est pas parce qu'on a raison qu'on doit l'ouvrir pour autant"... non mais...

enfin bref les gars, vous me décevez... 
faites un effort quoi, merde!! Je fais quoi, moi, à mes moments perdus?
...

bon, ben voila, c'était le billet d'humeur du bobby, le billet bien inutile,bien superflu, bien stérile... 

:mouais:
ouais ben il en faut, hein, faites pas chier...


----------



## MacEntouziast (27 Septembre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> .........je cherche un thread ou c'est qu'on s'fout sur la gueule, un truc ou c'est qu'ys'passe des choses, tout ça tout ça, ben nan...
> pas une engueulade,personne s'étripe, rien......


Y parait que le bobbynountchak a plus d'une corde a son arc, et ben moi je dis que c'est que des conneries et qu'en fait, c'est qu'un jean foutre, un bon à rien, un sac à puces. Voilà.


----------



## bobbynountchak (27 Septembre 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> Y parait que le bobbynountchak a plus d'une corde a son arc, et ben moi je dis que c'est que des conneries et qu'en fait, c'est qu'un jean foutre, un bon à rien, un sac à puces. Voilà.


 ah ben voila!!!
quand meme!!!! 

edit : (quel con j'ai oublie de jouer le jeu... )
ET MA MAIN DANS TA GUEULE C'EST DU MOU D'VEAU???


----------



## MacEntouziast (27 Septembre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> ah ben voila!!!
> quand meme!!!!  edit : (quel con j'ai oublie de jouer le jeu... )
> ET MA MAIN DANS TA GUEULE C'EST DU MOU D'VEAU???


Ah, j'oubliais, que d'la gueule en plus !


----------



## Nobody (27 Septembre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> BO-BBY!!!!
> BO-BBY!!!
> BO-BBY!!!!



J-R!!!
J-R!!!
J-R!!!

:rateau:


----------



## bobbynountchak (27 Septembre 2005)

nan mais...

ceci dit et blague a part, c'est quand meme vrai qu'on s'emmerde, nan?
ya que moi?


----------



## MacEntouziast (27 Septembre 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> J-R!!!
> J-R!!!
> J-R!!!:rateau:


PAMELA, PAMELA, PAËLLA


----------



## MacEntouziast (27 Septembre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> nan mais...
> 
> ceci dit et blague a part, c'est quand meme vrai qu'on s'emmerde, nan?
> ya que moi?


Nan, y'a aussi BobbyMachinchose


----------



## bobbynountchak (27 Septembre 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> Nan, y'a aussi BobbyMachinchose


 heeeeeeeyyyyy!!!
m'plait bien çuila!!! 
'vais m'faire un deuxieme pseudo tiens!!!
vu qu'en ce moment ya plein de faux nioubies, un de plus un de moins... et pis personne verra d'ou ca peut venir...


----------



## bobbynountchak (27 Septembre 2005)

quoique bobbytruc ça sonne bien aussi...


----------



## MacEntouziast (27 Septembre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> heeeeeeeyyyyy!!!
> m'plait bien çuila!!!
> 'vais m'faire un deuxieme pseudo tiens!!!
> vu qu'en ce moment ya plein de faux nioubies, un de plus un de moins... et pis personne verra d'ou ca peut venir...


Pov' type, t'es qu'un pleutre, un poltron, un chie-dans-son-froc, allez,allez, va. Tu f'ras pas de vieux os.


----------



## MacEntouziast (27 Septembre 2005)

Ho, Bobby ? t'es là ? on t'entend plus, tu frimes moins, là, hein ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (27 Septembre 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> Pov' type, t'es qu'un pleutre, un poltron, un chie-dans-son-froc, allez,allez, va. Tu f'ras pas de vieux os.


 j'aurais rajoute "insolent foutriquet", mais pour ça il faut un minimum de culture...


----------



## MacEntouziast (27 Septembre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> rien n'est pire que le pouvoir du petit con...


Y'a un truc qu'est quand même  vrai chez toi, c'est bien ça....


----------



## bobbynountchak (27 Septembre 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> Y'a un truc qu'est quand même  vrai chez toi, c'est bien ça....


 nan, ça on fait pas, temps mort merde, on avait dit : pas les affaires, pas la famille ET pas les signatures..."
Ca c'est hors jeu...


----------



## MacEntouziast (27 Septembre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> nan, ça on fait pas, temps mort merde, on avait dit : pas les affaires, pas la famille ET pas les signatures..."
> Ca c'est hors jeu...


Rhaaaalala, c'était pourtant bien parti, bon, ben, alors, on continue à s'emmerder.
Tu vois, tu tiens pas la distance. Bon, j'vais m'en resservir un , pour la route.
Bises.
Bobby


----------



## bobbynountchak (27 Septembre 2005)

ah l'salaud il m'a mouché...



... :mouais:


m'apprendra tiens...
ma mere m'avait pourtant dit : plus jamais les threads de merde, fils, plus jamais...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (27 Septembre 2005)

......... :sleep:


----------



## MacEntouziast (27 Septembre 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> ......... :sleep:


Ben, bonne nuit aussi !


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Septembre 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> ......... :sleep:


 c'est bien ce que je disais depuis le debut...


----------



## MacEntouziast (28 Septembre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> c'est bien ce que je disais depuis le debut...


T'as jamais rien dit, t'as rien fait que postillonner.


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Septembre 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> T'as jamais rien dit, t'as rien fait que postillonner.


 je crois que mon ibook m'en veut d'ailleurs...


bon, ben c'est pas l'tout d'battre sa mere, moi j'vais au pieu... par contre je pense quand meme avoir bien fait d'ouvrir ce thread dans le fond... des que je m'emmerde je le deterre... c'est dit...
(qui a dit "a demain"?  )


----------



## MacEntouziast (28 Septembre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> je crois que mon ibook m'en veut d'ailleurs...
> 
> 
> bon, ben c'est pas l'tout d'battre sa mere, moi j'vais au pieu... par contre je pense quand meme avoir bien fait d'ouvrir ce thread dans le fond... des que je m'emmerde je le deterre... c'est dit...
> (qui a dit "a demain"?  )


Comme il a dit lui !


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Septembre 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> Comme il a dit lui !


 ah!!!
tu vois bien que j'avais raison !!!!


----------



## JPTK (28 Septembre 2005)

Tu te faisais chier avant d'échouer ici ? 

- Oui, dans ce cas, tout est normal.
- Non, retourne alors d'où tu viens


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Septembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Tu te faisais chier avant d'échouer ici ?
> 
> - Oui, dans ce cas, tout est normal.
> - Non, retourne alors d'où tu viens


 c'etait bien la peine de revenir 15 fois pour finir par sortir ça, jptk... 

alors je t'explique mieux : je me faisais chier avant de venir ici, et j'esperais me distraire un brin en venant... peine perdue... j'ai continue a m'emmerder... mais vachement moins depuis que j'ai ouvert ce thread! 
comme quoi...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (28 Septembre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> 'vais m'faire un deuxieme pseudo tiens!!!
> vu qu'en ce moment ya plein de faux nioubies, un de plus un de moins...




*Es-tu seulement certain*
que tu te sois affranchi de ta condition de nioube ?


----------



## supermoquette (28 Septembre 2005)

Donnez-lui une balle qu'il s'amuse !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (28 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Donnez-lui une balle qu'il s'amuse !




*Et *
un revolver...


----------



## supermoquette (28 Septembre 2005)

Ah non y en faudrait 6 du coup


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (28 Septembre 2005)

*Tiens donc*
parce qu'avec une seule balle et le flingue sur la tempe
tu crois qu'il serait capable de se louper ?


----------



## La mouette (28 Septembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Tiens donc*
> parce qu'avec une seule balle et le flingue sur la tempe
> tu crois qu'il serait capable de se louper ?




Ce ne serait pas la première fois...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (28 Septembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Tiens donc*
> parce qu'avec une seule balle et le flingue sur la tempe
> tu crois qu'il serait capable de se louper ?



tu veux dire que la balle risque de ne pas abîmer grand chose à l'intérieur de la boite crânienne !!  
T'es vraiment méchant purfils...     :rateau:


----------



## iKool (28 Septembre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> quoique bobbytruc ça sonne bien aussi...


Ou Bobbystouquette !

Quoi pitoyable ?
Tu me cherches Bobbybendum ?
J'ch't'en foutrais moi de l'humour à deux balles, Bobbytalair !!    

C'midi, j'emmerde aussi !

Y coule y coule, le fulet, le fulet du bois mesdames


----------



## MacEntouziast (29 Septembre 2005)

Bobby ? Bobby ! c'est toi ? réponds-moi, j'ai peur, c'est toi ? :affraid:


----------



## quetzalk (29 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Y coule y coule, le fulet, le fulet du bois mesdames



Vas-y, tombe le fulet...  :hein:


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Septembre 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> Bobby ? Bobby ! c'est toi ? réponds-moi, j'ai peur, c'est toi ? :affraid:


 ouais ouais, chui la...
t'en fais paaaaaaaaaaaas mon p'tit loooooouuuuuuuup!!!

...

je suis pas passé ce soir passque je m'emmerdais pas, mais devant tant de détresse... me suis senti obligé...


----------



## MacEntouziast (29 Septembre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> ouais ouais, chui la...
> t'en fais paaaaaaaaaaaas mon p'tit loooooouuuuuuuup!!!
> 
> ...
> ...


Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, me sens mieux là !


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Septembre 2005)

c'est le bobby effect!


eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeh ouais!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2005)

Purée. Y'a une vraie brochette là.


----------



## supermoquette (30 Septembre 2005)

Ben chez certains oursins l'anus est juste à côté de la bouche.


----------



## quetzalk (30 Septembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Purée. Y'a une vraie brochette là.



Ah là c'est clair qu'entre le _froll_ et le _trood_ c'est pas facile de faire un choix...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ben chez certains oursins l'anus est juste à côté de la bouche.



Quand ils bouffent, ils ont intérêt à bien viser.


----------



## semac (30 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ben chez certains oursins l'anus est juste à côté de la bouche.


ça me rappelle une jolie boutade sortie lors d'un quid télévisé, l'animateur pose la question suivante : "quel mollusque invertébré a l'anus près de la bouche ?" la-dessus Patrick Timsit, très inspiré ce jour là, à répondu très naturellement : "Petruciani..." 1 à 2 secondes de silence et grands éclats de rire de toutes l'assemblée !!
je devrais pas mais rien que d'y repenser j'en chiale encore


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2005)

C'est surtout qu'ils ont intérêt à être costauds en apnée les jours de constipation...


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Septembre 2005)

Moi, s'qui m'surprend, c'est que ce reptile de Sonny ne soit pas encore passé mettre de l'ordre par ici.

Notez que vu sa façon de mettre de l'ordre ...


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ben chez certains oursins l'anus est juste à côté de la bouche.



Quand il pète, il a intérêt à fermer la bouche...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (30 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ben chez certains oursins l'anus est juste à côté de la bouche.


(mode "tout en finesse")
t'imagines le "maquillage" s'il a un herpés labiale et des hémoroides en même temps !

 :rose:     :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Septembre 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> (mode "tout en finesse")
> t'imagines le "maquillage" s'il a un herpés labiale et des hémoroides en même temps !
> 
> :rose:     :rateau:




haha!!!!....j'adore....:love::love:....

ps: c'est quoi ici, un nouveau bar à flood....(vous avez remarquez que je n'ai pas utilisé le terme deposé....)


----------



## supermoquette (30 Septembre 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> (mode "tout en finesse")
> t'imagines le "maquillage" s'il a un herpés labiale et des hémoroides en même temps !
> 
> :rose:     :rateau:


Hors cause exogènes c'est effectivement une des raisons les plus avancées pour expliquer les extinctions marines.


----------



## supermoquette (30 Septembre 2005)

C'est un thread de merde, pas un bar à flood.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (30 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> C'est un thread de merde, pas un bar à flood.



t'es qu'une boule de haine moumoute


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> C'est un thread de merde, pas un bar à flood.




c'était quoi le sujet à la base?   :mouais:


----------



## Nobody (30 Septembre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> c'était quoi le sujet à la base?   :mouais:



S'emmerder. On est en plein dans le sujet avec les oursins.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2005)

Moi, après avoir bouffé des oursins, j'ai le cul qui pique quand je vais à la toilette...


----------



## supermoquette (30 Septembre 2005)

Voilà. Bobby est un oursin.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (30 Septembre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> c'était quoi le sujet à la base?   :mouais:



l'onanisme passif je crois... mais effectivement, je vois pas le rapport avec les oursins.... quoique... !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2005)

gloup gloup a dit:
			
		

> Moi, après avoir bouffé des oursins, j'ai le cul qui pique quand je vais à la toilette...



si tu commences à prendre des oursins pour des suppositoires...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (30 Septembre 2005)

gloup gloup a dit:
			
		

> Moi, après avoir bouffé des oursins, j'ai le cul qui pique quand je vais à la toilette...



on t'a pas dit que l'oursin, il faut manger uniquement l'interieur ??


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> on t'a pas dit que l'oursin, il faut manger uniquement l'interieur ??


 
Ah je comprend maintenant :rose:


----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> C'est un thread de merde, pas un bar à flood.



haaaaa!...me disait aussi...


----------



## jahrom (30 Septembre 2005)

En tout cas merci à toi SM, grace à qui j'ai appris quelquechose dans ce thread...

...l'oursin a un anus.


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Septembre 2005)

Oui, c'est pas comme le lion à deux têtes, celui qui est très méchant


----------



## supermoquette (30 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas merci à toi SM, grace à qui j'ai appris quelquechose dans ce thread...
> 
> ...l'oursin a un anus.


Coyais-tu que les petits plaisirs de la vie nous étaient exclusifs ?


----------



## dool (30 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Coyais-tu que les petits plaisirs de la vie nous étaient exclusifs ?



y'en a bien qui nous sorte de la merde par leur bouche !!


----------



## bobbynountchak (30 Septembre 2005)

eh ben c'est bien, ça, dites donc... pas encore aux oubliettes ce thread?
`formid... 
vous voyez que vous vous amusez bien dedans, j'ai bien fait de l'ouvrir.
et pas un pour dire merci... j'te jure...
bon, allez, continuez les enfants, je vous laisse je repasse plus tard, cassez rien hein.


----------



## iKool (30 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas merci à toi SM, grace à qui j'ai appris quelquechose dans ce thread...
> 
> ...l'oursin a un anus.


Moi, je préfère les lourds seins à nu aux anus d'oursin.
Mais chacun ses goûts


----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Septembre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> eh ben c'est bien, ça, dites donc... pas encore aux oubliettes ce thread?
> `formid...
> vous voyez que vous vous amusez bien dedans, j'ai bien fait de l'ouvrir.
> et pas un pour dire merci... j'te jure...
> bon, allez, continuez les enfants, je vous laisse je repasse plus tard, cassez rien hein.



merci...


----------



## iKool (30 Septembre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> (...) cassez rien hein.


Cassé
Oh oh cassé
Tu r'passeras,
dans quelques temps
quand on aura tout...
Cassé !!!!!


----------



## jahrom (30 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Coyais-tu que les petits plaisirs de la vie nous étaient exclusifs ?



Sous entendrais tu qu'ils seraient aussi pourvu de pénis et de langues ??!!!


----------



## iKool (30 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Sous entendrais tu qu'ils seraient aussi pourvu de pénis et de langues ??!!!


Finalement, l'oursin, c'est jamais qu'un singe avec les poils qui piquent, si je comprend bien.


----------



## supermoquette (30 Septembre 2005)

Tu crois qu'ils font quoi avec leur lanterne d'aristote ?


----------



## jahrom (30 Septembre 2005)

Je viens de réaliser qu'un jour je me suis fait pénétrer le pied par un oursin...
effectivement, j'ai eu mal...:mouais:


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de réaliser qu'un jour je me suis fait pénétrer le pied par un oursin...
> effectivement, j'ai eu mal...:mouais:



T'as eu du bol, c'était que le pied


----------



## iKool (30 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de réaliser qu'un jour je me suis fait pénétrer le pied par un oursin...
> effectivement, j'ai eu mal...:mouais:


Un oursin piédophile !


----------



## jahrom (30 Septembre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> T'as eu du bol, c'était que le pied



C'est à dire qu'après je me suis méfié....


----------



## jahrom (30 Septembre 2005)

J'ai retrouvé une photo de l'oursin en question... et maintenant je réalise que j'aurai du me méfier....


----------



## semac (30 Septembre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Quand il pète, il a intérêt à fermer la bouche...


c'est plutôt quand il eternue qu'il a intérêt de fermer la boite à caca, sinon il explose...


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> J'ai retrouvé une photo de l'oursin en question... et maintenant je réalise que j'aurai du me méfier....



Même quand il est pas là, il est là !


----------



## bobbynountchak (3 Octobre 2005)

ben voila, ça recommence...
dingue ça...


----------



## bobbynountchak (3 Octobre 2005)

notez bien, ça faisait longtemps quand meme...
ya du mieux.


----------



## MacEntouziast (3 Octobre 2005)

Je suis là, tout va bien se passer, Bobby.


----------



## bobbynountchak (3 Octobre 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> Je suis là, tout va bien se passer, Bobby.


 fais gaffe, nobody nous regarde...
chut chut...


----------



## Nobody (3 Octobre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> fais gaffe, nobody nous regarde...


 

Pas terrible ce peepshow...


----------



## bobbynountchak (3 Octobre 2005)

et voila qu'est-ce que je disais?


----------



## MacEntouziast (3 Octobre 2005)

Bon, pas de demi-mesure à la Machinboy, du style qu'on leur coupe... ou bien le truc du futal, non, ce qu'il faut, c'est de passer au pal, y'a rien de mieux !
Donc, qu'on les empale !!


----------



## quetzalk (3 Octobre 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> Bon, pas de demi-mesure à la Machinboy, du style qu'on leur coupe... ou bien le truc du futal, non, ce qu'il faut, c'est de passer au pal, y'a rien de mieux !
> Donc, qu'on les empale !!



Même le supplice du Paypal ne vous fait donc plus rêver ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2005)

Laisse les quetzy... ça ne sont que des nioubes après tout... Qu'on leur coupe le pal !!


----------



## quetzalk (3 Octobre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> ... quetzy...



  :hein:  :hein: _rien ne m'aura été épargné dans ce forum... _    :mouais: 
mais bon je suis d'accord avec toi, heu, Backy ?    :love:  :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Octobre 2005)

Ça vaut toujours mieux que "Caty"


----------



## valoriel (3 Octobre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ça vaut toujours mieux que "Caty"


Ou que "Kathy"


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2005)

Boarrr... Quetzalk étant déjà un raccourci de quetzalkoatl (sauf erreur un Dieu inca ou quelque chose d'approchant non ?) me suis dit qu'un peu plus ou moins   j'le ferai plus. Pfffffff

(couteau dans l'dos... rabat-joie... tout ça...)


----------



## supermoquette (4 Octobre 2005)

Nouveau, ben et alors ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Octobre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Même le supplice du Paypal ne vous fait donc plus rêver ?



Moi, je préfère le supplice du Pedigree Pal.


----------



## quetzalk (4 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Nouveau, ben et alors ?



Anarcho-trosko-libéro-républicain à la sauce nazillonne qui pestifère des péroraisons nycthémérales de, heu... du... ah et merde, j'y arrive vraiment pas !  :hein:  :hein:  :rateau:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (4 Octobre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Moi, je préfère le supplice du Pedigree Pal.




*Pssssssst iDuck*
t'en veux du supplice ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Octobre 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Octobre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Pssssssst iDuck*
> t'en veux du supplice ?



Non merci. Sans façon.


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Octobre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Pssssssst iDuck*
> t'en veux du supplice ?




Fourré aux pruneaux, c'est pas mal aussi...


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Octobre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Boarrr... Quetzalk étant déjà un raccourci de quetzalkoatl (sauf erreur un Dieu inca ou quelque chose d'approchant non ?) me suis dit qu'un peu plus ou moins   j'le ferai plus. Pfffffff
> 
> (couteau dans l'dos... rabat-joie... tout ça...)



Azteque, le dieu, azteque. C'était le grand serpent à plumes ! Les incas avaient un dieu similaire, mais sans plumes : Viracocha. On pensequ'il y a eu un seul et même même personnage (blond barbu aux yeux bleus) à l'origine de ces croyances. 

Bien sur, ces civilisations étaient fort incomplètes, ils n'avaient pas le célèbre dieu CMM*, le grand dévoreur de nioubes devant lequel nous nous prosternons tous.    




































(*) CMM = Calamiteux Matou Mité :siffle


----------



## quetzalk (4 Octobre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Azteque, le dieu, azteque.



Bandes d'irrespectueux.
Maya, Quetzal*c*oatl était vénéré par les Mayas. Etonnante figure mythologique, ce serpent à plumes représentait la paix sauf quand il demandait des guerres, tour à tour apaisant et menaçant.
Mais je m'appelle Quetzalk, pas Quetzalcoatl, ça n'a strictement rien à voir, je ne sais pas d'ou vous tirez des raccourcis pareils.

Sino les Incas et les Aztèques ont eu un genre de divinité comparable, mais sous d'autres noms.


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Octobre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Bandes d'irrespectueux.
> Maya, Quetzal*c*oatl était vénéré par les Mayas. Etonnante figure mythologique, ce serpent à plumes représentait la paix sauf quand il demandait des guerres, tour à tour apaisant et menaçant.
> Mais je m'appelle Quetzalk, pas Quetzalcoatl, ça n'a strictement rien à voir, je ne sais pas d'ou vous tirez des raccourcis pareils.
> 
> Sino les Incas et les Aztèques ont eu un genre de divinité comparable, mais sous d'autres noms.




Aztèque, désolé d'insister d'ailleurs ce nom signifie serpent à plume en langue aztèque (oiseau serpent plus précisément), pas en langue Maya, langue qui d'ailleurs reste une énigme.


----------



## quetzalk (4 Octobre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Aztèque, désolé d'insister d'ailleurs ce nom signifie serpent à plume en langue aztèque, pas en langue Maya, langue qui d'ailleurs reste une énigme.



Bon on va négocier alors : un peu les deux.
Trouvé ça aussi (wiki donc avec réserves) : 
"Quetzalcoatl ("feathered snake", in Nahuatl: Ketsalkoatl, in Spanish: Quetzalcóatl) is the Nahuatl name for the Feathered-Serpent deity of ancient Mesoamerica, one of the main gods of many Mexican and northern Central American civilizations.

The name "Quetzalcoatl" literally means quetzal-bird snake or serpent with feathers (Amphitere) of the Quetzal (which implies something divine or precious) in the Nahuatl language. The meaning of his local name in other Mesoamerican languages is similar. The Maya knew him as Kukulkán; the Quiché as Gukumatz.

Et également (un site universitaire) "Quetzalcoatl himself goes by the names of Gukumatz, Nine Wind, and Kukulcan among others. These are the most common names found in the general Aztec and Mayan cultures, with Quetzalcoatl maintaining a host of avatars with whom he is intimately connected with or represented by."

Autant pour moi donc il semble donc que effectivement le NOM soit plus typique des Aztèques mais la divinité très importante chez les Maya. Dans divers bouquins que j'ai pu parcourir sur les Mayas le nom de Quetzalcoatl était largement employé. Et puis son homologue (relatif) Tezcatlipoca m'aurait fait un pseudo encore plus merdique alors...


----------



## MacEntouziast (4 Octobre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> .......Autant pour moi ...


Au temps pour moi


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2005)

Les deux s'écrivent. Déjà bu


----------



## quetzalk (4 Octobre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Les deux s'écrivent. Déjà bu



Ah ? pas sûr là... ? 
 
"au temps pour moi" je comprends mal le sens, mais de fait comme c'est une expression plus souvent dite qu'écrite je ne sais pas trop...


----------



## MacEntouziast (4 Octobre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Les deux s'écrivent. Déjà bu


Il ne me semble pas, comme dit *ICI*


----------



## quetzalk (4 Octobre 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> Il ne me semble pas, comme dit *ICI*



Ouais ah ben si tu te bases sur l'académie française, heu... ben... hein ? heu oui, non, non rien     
_N'empêche j'aimais bien "autant pour moi"_  :mouais:


----------



## MacEntouziast (4 Octobre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> ......._N'empêche j'aimais bien "autant pour moi"_  :mouais:


Moi itou


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Octobre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Les deux s'écrivent. Déjà bu



ben alors...?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2005)

Aztèque ??? A chier !!! (oula...  )



> Les interrogations sur les graphies autant/au temps pour moi témoignent surtout d'un souci de recherche de la vérité révélée, de la norme supérieure, alors même que la libre réflexion sur la langue peut conduire à admettre plusieurs graphies homophones pour cette locution. On s'assommera donc en faisant référence aux zautorités linguistiques ; problème, en creusant bien, on trouve des nuances d'expression.


Ça n'est pas de moi, mais j'aurais aimé. Les deux existent donc et tout dépend du sens. A priori, au temps serait plus adapté ici, puisqu'il s'agit d'une erreur. Au temps pour moi, étymologiquement est militaire. Dans le maniement des armes, en ordre serré, chaque geste correspond à une portion de temps. Un peu comme chaque note dans une portée, tout doit arriver à temps. L'expression se sépare en deux parties : au temps qui est est un ordre. L'ordonnant indique aux hommes de troupe qu'on reprend le mouvement global au (premier) temps. Généralement, c'est le temps de la crosse, celui où on attrape ic-elle. La deuxième partie de la locution pour moi traduit le fait que le mouvement doit être repris du début à cause de l'ordonnant. Ceci s'est étendu normalement à toutes les actions à recommencer à cause d'une erreur.
Donc, pour résumer il est bien venu quand on veut se la péter comme je le fais, de différencier "au temps pour moi" qui est une façon de s'excuser d'avoir commis une erreur ; et "autant pour moi" qui signifie plus "moi aussi j'en veux".

Au temps pour moi donc, mais il est bon de se souvenir d'André Thérive (Querelles de langage)qui définit au temps comme une orthographe pédantesque pour autant. Un brave homme s'il en est. Notons également que Grévisse souligne les origines de au temps mais stipule que le doute existe et valide la locution autant comme étant une forme elliptique de "c'est autant pour moi".

Voilà. Autant pour moi !


----------



## supermoquette (4 Octobre 2005)

t'es plutôt pc ou mac ?


----------



## MacEntouziast (4 Octobre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> .......Donc, pour résumer il est bien venu quand on veut se la péter comme je le fais, de différencier "au temps pour moi" qui est une façon de s'excuser d'avoir commis une erreur ; et "autant pour moi" qui signifie plus "moi aussi j'en veux".


Et donc, dans le cas qui nous intéresse, il n'existe donc qu'une forme correcte comme tu le dis si bien toi même


----------



## rezba (4 Octobre 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> Et donc, dans le cas qui nous intéresse, il n'existe donc qu'une forme correcte comme tu le dis si bien toi même



Les deux ont à l'origine un sens différent. Mais "autant pour moi" est devenu, dans l'usage, une forme elliptique de "au temps pour moi".


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2005)

(Rezba, traducteur officiel pour les couillons de gamers de la cave !!  )



Elève le débat. Lis tout jusqu'au bout. Y'a beaucoup de mots, je sais, c'est mon flood à moi.

...


C'est fait ?

Alors maintenant je remets ce que j'avais écrit :


> Les deux s'écrivent.




Sortir des éléments de phrases de leur contexte ça n'est pas la meilleure façon de détourner la démonstration d'un autre à son profit. En tout cas pas avec moi. Les deux s'écrivent un point c'est tout. Et l'académie française n'est pas l'institution qui régit la langue française. Celle-ci est une langue vivante qui évolue parfois plus vite que les personnes bien pensantes qui restent souvent en arrière. C'est plus qu'une règle, c'est un fait.

Autant pour toi.


----------



## supermoquette (4 Octobre 2005)

et ma question c'est pour les chiens ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> t'es plutôt pc ou mac ?


 Comme tous les trolls : PC évidemment.


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> et ma question c'est pour les chiens ?



ouaf, ouaf.....


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> et ma question c'est pour les chiens ?


 Heho... à être trop pressé on finit en bouteille... Méfiance !!


----------



## Nobody (4 Octobre 2005)

Ce qui m'amuse, c'est de voir combien on peut rouspéter pour l'orthographe qui doit être commune genre "je suis contre le langage sms dans les forums" mais dès qu'il s'agit de défendre son bout de gras et de ne pas changer sa façon d'écrire un mot ou une expression, on peut se permettre d'écrire "comme l'usage le veut". Qui dit que bientôt l'usage ne voudra pas que l'on écrive en langage sms??? Mmmmm?


----------



## supermoquette (4 Octobre 2005)

Intermède musical : mon pote de la Banque Privée Pictet isi à genève me dit que chez eux une circulaire invitait, dans le courire clientèle, à choisir la formule "pour moi". On se fache pas avec un client.


----------



## dool (4 Octobre 2005)

Rho BC the eraseur ! Moi j'ai lu que t'avais "perdu ton lapin" => mais j'suis là mon loulou !


----------



## MacEntouziast (4 Octobre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Les deux ont à l'origine un sens différent. Mais "autant pour moi" est devenu, dans l'usage, une forme elliptique de "au temps pour moi".


Entièrement d'accord avec toi, mais si on veut effectivement distinguer le sens, il faut choisir, mais, moi ce que j'en dis, hein, chacun fait ce qu'il veut, mais comme le dit si bien personne, il faut choisir, soit on accepte les règles, soit on ne les accepte pas, et à ce moment, on ne vilipende pas par exemeple (comme dit plus bas) systématiquement, ceusses qui écrivent en sms


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Octobre 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> et à ce moment, on ne vilipende pas par exemeple (comme dit plus bas) systématiquement, ceusses qui écrivent en sms



Si ça n'empêche pas...


----------



## quetzalk (4 Octobre 2005)

Alors récapitulons : 
- la politique on peut pas
- le flood c'est interdit
- les insultes, la religion, le troll, idem et c'est tant mieux

Par contre les digressions syntaxiques, on a le droit ?    :hein:  :modo:


----------



## MacEntouziast (4 Octobre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Si ça n'empêche pas...


Bon, d'accord.


----------



## yvos (4 Octobre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Alors récapitulons :
> - la politique on peut pas
> - le flood c'est interdit
> - les insultes, la religion, le troll, idem et c'est tant mieux
> ...


 
tant que cela ne concerne pas le tuning, ça va


----------



## supermoquette (4 Octobre 2005)

rapport à la syntaxe ?


----------



## dool (4 Octobre 2005)

en suisse y taxe meme les poitrines ! 

(ah on est là pour jouer sur l'écriture alors je joue !!!et gnagnagna !    )


----------



## supermoquette (4 Octobre 2005)

de porc  mais toi t'es une cochonne


----------



## bobbynountchak (4 Octobre 2005)

J'ai eu peur un instant, ça devenait presque interessant...
J'aime pas trop qu'on pollue mes threads pourraves avec des reflexions constructives ou ce genre de conneries...`

faites gaffe merde!


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> Entièrement d'accord avec toi, mais si on veut effectivement distinguer le sens, il faut choisir, mais, moi ce que j'en dis, hein, chacun fait ce qu'il veut, mais comme le dit si bien personne, il faut choisir, soit on accepte les règles, soit on ne les accepte pas, et à ce moment, on ne vilipende pas par exemeple (comme dit plus bas) systématiquement, ceusses qui écrivent en sms


 Dire qu'on veut distinguer le sens de deux expressions dont une dont on réfute l'existence, j'aime beaucoup...


----------



## supermoquette (4 Octobre 2005)

au taon, pour moi


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2005)

Et ben voilà. Celle-là, tu lui expliques, j'ai eu du mal sur la précédente, là, je passe...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2005)

Sinon y'avait OTAN, pour moi, mais bon... c'est pas courant-courant...


----------



## supermoquette (4 Octobre 2005)

mais, au thon, pour moi.


oui j'ai honte ! 

mais j'ai la dalle et y a rien à becqueter ici


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2005)

Ah merde... Je te proposerais bien de t'amener à manger mais la prochaine fois que je passe en Suisse c'est dans un mois. Moi par contre, j'ai bien bouffé... Donc.. en rotant, pour moi... 


ok j'y vais...


----------



## quetzalk (4 Octobre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> J'ai eu peur un instant, ça devenait presque interessant...
> J'aime pas trop qu'on pollue mes threads pourraves avec des reflexions constructives ou ce genre de conneries...`
> 
> faites gaffe merde!



OK désolé Bob, pas fait exprès (je sais que tu parles de moi, les réflexions des autres n'étant pas constructives). Mais hélas je ne peux pas éditer, ça aurait été pourtant un plaisir en ôtant, pour moi.


----------



## MacEntouziast (5 Octobre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Dire qu'on veut distinguer le sens de deux expressions dont une dont on réfute l'existence, j'aime beaucoup...


Procès d'intention !!!  je ne jamais réfuté l'existence d'une expression, merci de relire


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Octobre 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> Il ne me semble pas, comme dit *ICI*



Ah oui, mais là, non, ça vaut pas, l'Académie Française, ils n'y connaissent rien en orthographe, regarde déjà sur ta page, CD Rom, ils écrivent ça cédérom, ailleurs, pour bug, ils mettent bogue, et j'en passe, bientôt, si on les laisse faire, nous devrons appeler nos chères machines des "Maques"


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Intermède musical : mon pote de la *Banque Privée* Pictet isi à genève me dit que chez eux une circulaire invitait, dans le courire clientèle, à choisir la formule "pour moi". On se fache pas avec un client.



Pourquoi tu précise ? Ça existe, en Suisse, les banques publiques ?


----------



## supermoquette (5 Octobre 2005)

Pas la même chose un banque et une banque privée....


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Pas la même chose un banque et une banque privée....




J'ai beau avoir quelques gènes helvètes, il y a là une nuance qui m'échappe   

Surtout, ne te lances pas dans des explications pertinentes, sinon Bobby va encore nous faire un nervous breakdown


----------



## bobbynountchak (5 Octobre 2005)

c'est clair, z'etes borderline la les mecs...
'ttention...


----------



## MacEntouziast (5 Octobre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> c'est clair, z'etes borderline la les mecs...
> 'ttention...


Vas-y, sors la schlague, mets de l'ordre là dedans !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Octobre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> c'est clair, z'etes borderline la les mecs...
> 'ttention...




*Ah ça, borderline*
tu dois bien connaître ton sujet mon cochon.


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Octobre 2005)

MON LIVRE DE RECETTES
Spécialités de Charente Maritime

Table des matières​
.                                        Page 1 Le blorg rôti
.                                        Page 2 Le blorg à la broche
.                                        Page 3 Le blorg en capilotade
.                                        Page 4 Le blorg en papillotes
.                                        Page 5 Le blorg à l'étouffée
.                                        Page 6 Le hachis de blorg
.                                        Page 8 Le ragoût de blorg
.                                        Page 9 Le Blorg au Pineau


----------



## bobbynountchak (7 Octobre 2005)

je vois pas du tout de quoi vous voulez parler tous les deux...
completement incomprehensib', vous divaguez les enfants.


----------



## MacEntouziast (7 Octobre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> je vois pas du tout de quoi vous voulez parler tous les deux...
> completement incomprehensib', vous divaguez les enfants.


HIarfffffff, ah t'es là toi, t'ouvres des threads de n'importe quoi, et tu ne les surveilles pas, pas sérieux !!


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Octobre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> je vois pas du tout de quoi vous voulez parler tous les deux...
> completement incomprehensib', vous divaguez les enfants.



Tout à fait, mon Bobby, t'as raison, on doit être fatiguant, hein ! Vi, t'es fatigué ? Tiens, allonge toi dans la grande cocotte en fonte, là ...


----------



## bobbynountchak (11 Octobre 2005)

n'emp&#234;che que c'est bien c'que j'disais...
on s'fait bien chier...




pissque c'est &#231;a j'me casse tiens...


----------



## Jc Milhet (11 Octobre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> pissque c'est ça j'me casse tiens...



bah! pareil tiens...


----------



## Jc Milhet (11 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bah! pareil tiens...



Nan! je déconne....


----------



## supermoquette (11 Octobre 2005)

bobby s'ennuie dans son propre sujet ?



mouahahahhahahahahahhahahahaahhahahah


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (11 Octobre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> n'emp&#234;che que c'est bien c'que j'disais...
> on s'fait bien chier...
> 
> 
> ...


*n'emp&#234;che que c'est bien c'que j'pensais...*
tu nous fait bien chier...


----------



## quetzalk (11 Octobre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *n'empêche que c'est bien c'que j'pensais...*
> tu nous fait bien chier...



T'as l'air bien colère mon lama ce matin... ? 
 :hein:


----------

